# My heard is thinned: official



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2010)

Big pics so you can reach out and take one from the shelf if you please:


----------



## athometoo (Mar 6, 2010)

charlie , i dream of going to an estate sale  , walking into the garage and seeing shelves like this with a sign that says 2 dollars each . [] . looking good budddy if this all you kept you are a stronger  man than me . which one do you sleep with ? sam  . almost forgot ya look alittle poor on the codd side  . i got one if ya want it .


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow that is impressive.  What is the teal one in the front ...last pic?  Sure got some sweeties there.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2010)

Sam, I had to make a decision about where I was going with bottle collecting.. here in the glass-infested northeast it's all too easy to pick up cheap bottles of any kind (except valuable) and I was doing just that, but now I have so many I don't even know or care what I have.. there's a select group of other bottles not pictured here that I am still arranging, bottles from forum members and that have some sentimental significance.. the rest are boxed away until flea market season arrives and I have time to unload them.. I'm only gonna buy beers and sodas that are uncommon, local, and/or colored from now on.. Steve, Gary, and you, Mad, all helped me to make a commitment, and I thank you for that! The teal one is R. Robinson 376 Bowery, N.Y. just got that one from Jim recently..


----------



## athometoo (Mar 6, 2010)

are you sure you cant be tempted to the dark side? i know you like flasks .just one for cosmetic appearance . ? sam


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2010)

You never had a rope around your neck. Well, I'm going to tell you something. When that rope starts to pull tight, you can feel the Devil bite your asss.


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You never had a rope around your neck. Well, I'm going to tell you something. When that rope starts to pull tight, you can feel the Devil bite your asss.Â


 My one and only favortie Western, I love seeing that Green French Squat Crown with it's Amber partner, I now know where that advertising paperweight looking top went, and yes I think the Bowery bottle looks great out front Charlie....


----------



## madman (Mar 6, 2010)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

Good job Charlie! (although I don't know how you could do it,)...I've resolved to thin and specialize dozens of times and if I do thin out, I always end up missing that particular bottle...[]     NOT an easy thing to do....                                Nice collection!.....Joe


----------



## rockbot (Mar 8, 2010)

The Bottle of Eden!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 19, 2010)

let me know when you thin the heard of that Bowery  one = )...

 Great Pic Charlie..is that 8 sided hutch in the back of the tombstone hutch "Gasoline" in color?


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for responding guys!

 Eric, it's kinda like that.. I think the batch was treated with that other bleaching agent besides manganese.. the name of the substance escapes me at the moment..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2010)

Charlie they look great,I have the upmost respect for you! That was a tough decision to make and you did it quickley.


----------



## oldcrownbock (Mar 21, 2010)

any Indiana blobs/bottles in there? very cool


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Steve.. I still have the rest of them, so it wasn't too painful.. letting them go at the flea mkt is gonna feel weird at first.. 

 I'm sorry, Rick, we're fresh out of Indiana bottles, but I will keep an eye out for you..


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 21, 2010)

Charlie do you tumble your bottles?They look really clean and that is one nice local collection you have.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 21, 2010)

God how I would love to have a tumbler!! But I don't, I have been buying them in good condition is all.. every time I buy a clean one, it replaces a sick one on the shelf..


----------



## glass man (Mar 22, 2010)

NICE CHARLIE MAN!!!


----------

